# recoating 1911



## 1hndgunayr (Jan 17, 2009)

anyone know of a good repitable company that refinishes 1911's i would like to do color over stainless


----------



## ChicagoPete (Jun 20, 2009)

You might want to contact http://www.ccrrefinishing.com/ . I've seen the pictures of their work via the Beretta Forum I also visit and I must say that do some nice work. Send em an email or call em and see what you think.


----------



## radar ralf (Aug 11, 2009)

Lauer Weaponry offers DuraCoat. I have had about a dozen firearms / knives finished in DuraCoat and I am very pleased with the results.

Here's the parent company: http://www.duracoat-firearm-finishes.com/


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

DuraCoat is good stuff. And you can do it yourself if you want. (Link)


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

1hndgunayr said:


> anyone know of a good repitable company that refinishes 1911's i would like to do color over stainless


Drop this man Bob Serva a e-mail and he will e-mail you back with his phone number. Call and tell him what you want. He does it all on a 1911. Here's his web page. :smt033

http://www.fusionfirearms.com/


----------



## the.batman (Jan 20, 2007)

my 2 cents

SigSauer's "Nitron" finish will not come off stainless steel- I had a Sig P220ST with Nitron on it and it never wore off after thousands of rounds and holster/reholster cycles in Kydex and leather. 

Haven't had good luck with painted finishes on stainless-


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

the.batman said:


> my 2 cents
> 
> SigSauer's "Nitron" finish will not come off stainless steel- I had a Sig P220ST with Nitron on it and it never wore off after thousands of rounds and holster/reholster cycles in Kydex and leather.
> 
> Haven't had good luck with painted finishes on stainless-


The Nitron finish will come off but it is some TOUGH stuff.

As mentioned above, CCR does nice work as well as Cusomized Creationz.


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

*Metal refinishing*

GO TO robarguns.com & CHECKOUT THEIR WEBSITE. HAVE HAD EXCELLENT SUCCESS WITH THEIR FAMOUS "NP3" COATING ON THE FRAME, SLIDE, & ALL INTERNALS (EXCEPT SPRINGS). A COMPLETE TREATMENT WILL COST ABOUT $400 BUT YOU WILL NEVER HAVE TO DO IT AGAIN FOR YOUR LIFETIME. THEY ARE A GREAT COMPANY & THEIR WORK REALLY ROCKS--I PROMISE YOU WON'T BE DISAPPOINTED.


----------

